# A QUICK RED ROCK COLA QUESTION



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 27, 2010)

I did my homework on Red Rock Cola and found the answers to most of my questions except one. Notice the bottle below that I got the other day is still capped and partially full. I have every reason to believe it is the original cap and contents. But the cap says "Cream Soda" on it ...

                                                                   Question:

                               Would they have put cream soda in a bottle labeled "Cola?"

                                                                    Thanks,

                                                             SODA"PUZZLED"BOB


----------



## celerycola (Aug 27, 2010)

Red Rock started as Ginger Ale about 1902 and the only cola drink they had for thirty years was called Ko-Nut. 

 The guy that started Red Rock, Lee Hagan, bottled Coca-Cola in Atlanta back in the 1880's several years before Biedenharn in Vicksburg.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 27, 2010)

celery ~

 Thanks ... However, I'm still a little confused. I've read some of the company history, and understand the Ginger Ale connection. But what I can't quite figure out is why they would put a Cream Soda cap on a Cola bottle? I know "Players" was also made by Red Rock, and that it came in various flavors ... which likely included cream soda. But "Players" came along later and really has very little bearing regarding this inquiry about my 1947 bottle.

 The bottle was found by a friend of a friend who I purchased it from. He said he found it while cleaning out his uncle's old garage which had been converted to a storage building many, many years ago. The friend said he found the Red Rock Cola bottle in an old wooden box that was stashed in a corner under a bunch of other junk. At my request he asked the uncle about it (who is in his late 70s and presently lives in the adjacent home that has been in his family since the 1920s). The uncle said he is "positive" that "all of that junk" has been "buried in the garage forever." So this is what I base my belief on regarding the bottle/contents/cap as being original.

 It just befuddles me to think that a bottle which clearly says Cola on the label would be allowed to contain a non Cola. ???

 Below is a close-up of the cap. And although I examined it closely with a strong magnifying glass, all I can make out is "Cream Soda" ... and ... "Artificial Flavor & Color" If there was ever anything else on the crimped edges, it has corroded away.

                            Thanks again, and I remain truly ... confused!  []

                                                         SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

Red Rock also had a beverages line which would later use standard bottles that look like the Red Rock Colas, but without cola on the bottles. More than likely this bottle showed up at one of the plants during this period and the bottles bottled it on the same line just for the heck of it. Or it could be an older recap,

 Most likely an older recap. Dead givaway is the generic cream soda cap. If it had been Red Rock Cream Soda then my first explanation would have been valid.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

This feels like a good time for a Red Rock picture thread, if you don't mind Soda. I've been wanting to take pictures of my collection for a little while now and you question has inspired me.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 27, 2010)

Morb ~ Heck yeah!  Go for it! 

 And thanks for the Red Rock info as well. I totally understand (I think) what you mean by "re-cap" ... but based on the circumstances of where it was found, I can't help but think it "may have been" one of the "bottler goof-ups" you mentioned. No big deal really. I just thought it was interesting and worth discussing.

                 I'm looking forward to seeing what you have regarding Red Rock Cola.

                                                     It's all your's ... take it away!

                                                                 SPBOB

 Bummer!  []  No city or state on the back   ....  33 - 8 - 7  on the base w/ a 'T' in a shield/keystone.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

This is a long way from all the different Red Rock bottles out there. The brand has been around for well over a hundred years, but it's the ones I have picked up over time. First up is the tall embossed Red Rock bottle from Knoxville, Tenn. This was most likely the ginger ale which is the oldest flavor created by the company.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

This is my newest acquisition from the bay, a Red Rock Company deco bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

While there are earlier Red Rock Ginger Ale acl bottles, I don't have any of those, but I'm want'n awful hard. So we move on to the brand they introduced in 1939 Red Rock Cola. This is a 1940 bottle from Granite Falls, NC.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

Here we have an early acl 7oz with it's later cousin. Notice that there is writing at the top and bottom of the oval on the earlier acls, while its relegated to the center under Red Rock on the later acls.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

Around the same time as the Red Rock Cola acl showed up they had a new Red Rock Beverages acl. I'm talking about the Red Rock Beverages one the right which is a 1940 or 41. The Red Rock Ginger Ale is a nice acl as well, this one being a 1967, and I have seen a Red Rock Beverages in the same style.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

Before we get to the later acls let's throw in a Red Rock Cola from Canada.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

This is the line I was talking about where they standardized the bottles so they could bottle any flavor in them. The odd thing is that the bottle on the left is the earliest I've seen of this particular variation and is a 1952 from Williamburg, KY. The right on is the more common variation of these.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

Of course you can't forget the players brand. Which was a flavor line created by Red Rock.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

The were still bottling as late at the 1990's when they produced a series of baseball themed commemorative bottles.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

They still bottle Red Rock Cola and Red Rock Ginger Ale in glass bottles today. They also bottle them and the flavor line in 20oz plastic bottles.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 27, 2010)

Great stuff Morb! 

 Thank you. All of a sudden I'm liking Red Rock more and morb all the time (pun intended). [] 

 Plus here's another "bummer" I need to report. I just took a damp cloth to the cap with the hope of either highlighting some of the wording and/or possibly removing some of the corrosion. Bad idea! In the process (and I didn't rub all that hard) I caused a pin-hole to appear in the cap that soon developed a small bead of liquid to appear. And upon closer inspection it seems that portions of the cap may be paper thin. So I'm going to leave it alone and hope it will corrode over again and seal up the pin-hole that I created. But this sort of explains now how some of the contents evaporated out. Earlier I had the bottle on it's side and no liquid appeared ... at least not until I started messing with it. Now I think it had a pin-hole all along, but had just corroded over and sealed it shut. This leads me to believe even more than before that the cap has been on it for a long, long time.

 Anyhoo ... that's about all this country boy knows about Red Rock Cola. Plus I'll never mess with another rusted cap again. I like this one right where it is. And when I stop and think about it, it's all Morb's fault!  But I will forgive him this time because of his amazing contributions that saved this thread from certain death!

 SODA"PO'd"BOB  (at myself ... not Morb).  []


----------



## madman (Aug 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> This is a long way from all the different Red Rock bottles out there. The brand has been around for well over a hundred years, but it's the ones I have picked up over time. First up is the tall embossed Red Rock bottle from Knoxville, Tenn. This was most likely the ginger ale which is the oldest flavor created by the company.


 nice


----------



## madman (Aug 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> This is my newest acquisition from the bay, a Red Rock Company deco bottle.


 whats the deal on that thing durn cool! town???


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

The guy I purchased it off of said that it came from a dive, and he lives in Myrtle Beach. First deco I'd ever come across.


----------



## rick3355 (Apr 16, 2020)

I work and Knoxville, Tennessee as a plumber. And as I was digging, I found a red rock root beer. Model that looks like Carnival Glass. However, I think it's just a coating on the glass when I clean it tries to flake off. Does anyone know how old does bottle of might be? Also, how do I clean it? Do not want to take the fake carnival glass look away from it.


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 23, 2020)

Rick

Please post a photo of the bottle - that will help determine its condition and what type of cleaning it might need. 

Thanks and welcome aboard

Bob


----------



## rick3355 (Apr 23, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Rick
> 
> Please post a photo of the bottle - that will help determine its condition and what type of cleaning it might need.
> 
> ...


 I have the bottle soaking at the moment. I have seen pictures. Of the ginger ale but none of the Red Rock root beer bottled in Knoxville, Tennessee. Will post a picture? In a little while.


----------



## rick3355 (Apr 23, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Rick
> 
> Please post a photo of the bottle - that will help determine its condition and what type of cleaning it might need.
> 
> ...


 PS thank you for replying.


----------



## greenbay1108 (Feb 3, 2021)

I recent acquired a red rock bottle, ridged on the sides embossed red rock company and can"t find what year it is. bottle was made by chattanooga glass and 7 1/2 OUNCES on bottom don't know what year they went to the acl labels


----------



## greenbay1108 (Feb 3, 2021)

also have a clear embossed orange crush clear bottle from tifton, ga. 7 ounce --what year did they go to amber


----------

